# SS-5 bags and D-cups on MKV



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

It's harder than you think to search for this. A lot of people run these on MKVi's but not MKV platforms. Just looking to see if anyone can chime in and post pictures of their car and their experience.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Same chassis, different vehicle 










+ those are 19's.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

x2, in for pictures.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Andrew's always there to help :thumbup:










Here's Ryan Rosenberg's GTI from an airsociety feature. SS-5s with D-cups. Unfortunately I want to see them completely aired out, but this is a start.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

these images are not mine, they are the property of Drew Dorbritz/Dorbritz Designs. One thing to note is that you can trim more of the nipple to get lower, or do the upper half of the 'shorty d-cups' and the lower half of the 'full size d-cups'. 

Hope that helps! :beer:

+ VWSkate, I chose a white car on purpose


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

VWskate said:


> Andrew's always there to help :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My name is Ryan Rosenberg actually.....


Very happy with the SS-5s. Essentially, they are the new evolution of the RE-5. With proper D-cup and nipple trimming, you can get the rears pretty darn low. 

I don't have any pictures of my rears fully aired out, I am usually on wheels that sit on the fender. I am on steelies right now waiting for some adapters to come in, I'll snap a picture tonight for you.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Oop! Sorry for screwing up your name. Glad you chimed in though, big help. Your set up is very similar to the one I plan to purchase so any and all insight is helpful. 

I'll look for your pictures tonight. 
Thanks!

Haha, and Andrew you certainly know how to make it convincing.

I remember seeing a guy who ran no top at all and just had the bag rest right on the car. Seems VERY unsafe. Maybe someone has experience with this.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Posting for other peoples knowledge. Dug this up, rat4life did this while installing ss5's on a mkvi. Looks safe enough to consider. 

Just a screw to catch the bag when it's free.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

VWskate said:


> Posting for other peoples knowledge. Dug this up, rat4life did this while installing ss5's on a mkvi. Looks safe enough to consider.
> 
> Just a screw to catch the bag when it's free.


Yeah, that's how Misha has been doing them know. I have been meaning to bring my car back to him to have that done, from what I understand, it gives you another inch or so.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm into it. Have you seen it done to a mkv yet and the before and after?


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Does that stud actually screw in to the top of the bag? Could you just use a long bolt after the nipple was cut off?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Same chassis, different vehicle


:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> Does that stud actually screw in to the top of the bag? Could you just use a long bolt after the nipple was cut off?


the one in the pic bag screws onto the bolt,but you could make a hole and just use a long bolt,should work without any problems.
and also going back to stock,is about 20 min job (for people who afraid to trim the top nipples.)
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6139/5928865710_6c5b7b6314_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0946 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7043/6773664222_d22ac8be49_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1731 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7041/6773664334_76f48a9fb5_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1732 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7185/6773664128_ae9281b0be_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1733 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

D cups and SS5's is the only way i install rears on mkv's 

best setup IMO


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

I was swayed to them because of the cost. Being an air ride rookie, my main concern was low and the xl's seemed to be the way. But after research an reading these seems to be a better bang-for-buck. Ride quality is better, less cutting, and with some tinkering can go low. Real excited to put them in.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> D cups and SS5's is the only way i install rears on mkv's
> 
> best setup IMO


on mk5 and 6 you will get lower with d-cups and airhouse 2 bags
if you looking for low.
airhouse 2:
2.0" Compressed

- 8.5" Extended 

ss-5
- 2.7" compressed

- Extends to 8.625"


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

I ended up going with this set up for a number of reasons, but when the time comes for install ill post pictures to this thread for future reference.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

little update for mounting of ss-5,re-5 on mk5-6 
no need for welding anymore,just drill a hole and thread it,bolts right in. 
*also makes going back to stock very easy,just use a longer bolt and bolt top nipple right back into place.* 
only tricky part is to run airline,have to run in starting at the bag going out to the valves. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7039/6990109237_6453e2c6c1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2055 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7190/6843984872_d1fb3da2a2_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2057 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7191/6843983158_1c60e2ae98_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2050 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7039/6843985198_a96599f33d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2058 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7184/6990110317_56f38ccbce_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2059 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

that will def get you lower, no top d cup 

good work :thumbup:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

I normall remove the nipple and drill a hole, then use a piece of threaded rod into the bag and the just pop it in the hole, keeps the bag centered and havent had any issues yet. i make the rod long enough so even when on the lift the bag wont come out of place


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> I normall remove the nipple and drill a hole, then use a piece of threaded rod into the bag and the just pop it in the hole, keeps the bag centered and havent had any issues yet. i make the rod long enough so even when on the lift the bag wont come out of place


 yes that works good,this mod is for people that paranoid about bags not bolted to the car, giving them some sense of security. 
also as i mentioned before its a pain to run airline with this setup.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

the fuzzy one said:


> I normall remove the nipple and drill a hole, then use a piece of threaded rod into the bag and the just pop it in the hole, keeps the bag centered and havent had any issues yet. i make the rod long enough so even when on the lift the bag wont come out of place


 just did one on a mk4 with D cups and RE5's everytime he jacked up the car the bags would go out of alignment, works great 

now I might use Rat4life's method on my own car when I install AH2's


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Rat4life 

I already have my bags with dups and nipples still in place. I did have the top cups cut down a bit but I need more low. If I trim the nipples people say I will get a bit more, but I would really like to get rid of the rake. I know I need to notch still, than if I do your setup with no top cup and a stud threaded into the bag and into the threaded frame hole how will I have to adjust the way the lines are run? Will I be able to just disconnect the ptc fitting and once the bottom is bolted back in just connect it again?


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Installing my set up this weekend. Gonna try threading the frame and bolting the bag to it. We'll see just how much of a pain the air line will be doing this.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> Rat4life
> 
> I already have my bags with dups and nipples still in place. I did have the top cups cut down a bit but I need more low. If I trim the nipples people say I will get a bit more, but I would really like to get rid of the rake. I know I need to notch still, than if I do your setup with no top cup and a stud threaded into the bag and into the threaded frame hole how will I have to adjust the way the lines are run? Will I be able to just disconnect the ptc fitting and once the bottom is bolted back in just connect it again?


 you have to thread the bag up and than with control arm disconnected at the bottom incert airline and guide it into the control armwith the line already connected to the bag. thats why i say its little bit pain to do. 
so most likely fuzzys method works much better in this case, connect the line tight d cup to control arm,and just guide bolt onto the hole. 
also if you gonna end up removing top brackets, make sure to move your sensor wire on the left side away from the frame rail,otherwise it will get cut and your healdights would not adjust them self(loose leveling)


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> just did one on a mk4 with D cups and RE5's everytime he jacked up the car the bags would go out of alignment, works great
> 
> now I might use Rat4life's method on my own car when I install AH2's


 Mike with AH2 you would have to move bag little bit towards the center of the car to prevent it from rubbing on the lower shock bolt,so drill the top hole little bit off center,like this. 
see how this bolt was welded little bit of center. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6034/6366051893_5f5674cfa7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3097 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you shave the nipples and what not what needs to be done to go back to stock?


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

I did mine the same way. I tapped the upper mount and just spun the re5 on the stud. I love the way it rides and it gets really low. Running the air line what by far the hardest part. But once u get it all set in there its all good to go. Took no time at all to do.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

choey said:


> If you shave the nipples and what not what needs to be done to go back to stock?


 weld them back in, or something in its place to hold the spring


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

choey said:


> If you shave the nipples and what not what needs to be done to go back to stock?


 if you read my post from before, i mention that if you use threaded method than just get longer bolt and a washer and you cold bolt your cut off nipple right back up without welding.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> if you read my post from before, i mention that if you use threaded method than just get longer bolt and a washer and you cold bolt your cut off nipple right back up without welding.


 :thumbup: thanks I must have missed that before


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> Mike with AH2 you would have to move bag little bit towards the center of the car to prevent it from rubbing on the lower shock bolt,so drill the top hole little bit off center,like this.
> see how this bolt was welded little bit of center.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6034/6366051893_5f5674cfa7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3097 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


 Have you tried the thread tapping technique instead of welding for AH2 off center method?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bacardicj151 said:


> Have you tried the thread tapping technique instead of welding for AH2 off center method?


 i did not get a chance to try it yet,but i am sure it would work just as good.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Update. As misha said, it makes it one step harder putting in the rear bags but I feel more secure now. Cut the nipple off, drilled a hole (I wanna say maybe 1/4?) threaded is 3/8ths, then cut a piece of threaded rod just long enough for the connection. This is where it kinda gets tougher. Spin the bag onto the frame using the rod (d cup already on. We cut a slice out the slide of the cup to run the line easier in the LCA), then jack up the LCA to place and tighten the bracket in. Just make sure it's tight enough on there and the air line port is facing the right way. 

Doesn't make it unbearably hard, just have to go about it a different way. Much happier knowing its not going anywhere. Plus 10 for misha for coming up with it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

No top cup :beer:


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

So are you guys threading through the frame AS WELL AS trimming/modifying the d-cups?

I'm having my install done this weekend and I'm still confused about exactly what to ask for.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

JAMIEMK3 said:


> So are you guys threading through the frame AS WELL AS trimming/modifying the d-cups?
> 
> I'm having my install done this weekend and I'm still confused about exactly what to ask for.


 no need to trim bottom d-cup when top part is removed and bag sits against the frame rail.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I cut the nipple off and drilled a hole in the center of where it was. Threaded a rod (3-4" I forget) into the top of the bag and as you raise the control arm up guide the rod into the hole. This keeps the top of the bag from shifting. This allowed me to run only the bottom d-cup and gained me about another inch of drop. 

Got the idea from fuzzy in another thread. Worked beautifully :beer::beer:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

So now that airlift has come up with a new double bellow bag for the rears on the mk5/6








it takes the place of the ss5/ d cup setup right? I wonder what the height specs are compared to the ss5 bag...


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

+1

Curious to know how LOW and HIGH it goes!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> So now that airlift has come up with a new double bellow bag for the rears on the mk5/6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a nice setup, by the looks of it top nipple goes inside the top mount jut like bagyards,
probably will be a pricey upgrade.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> looks like a nice setup, by the looks of it top nipple goes inside the top mount jut like bagyards,
> probably will be a pricey upgrade.


its on preorder now for $299! thinking about picking up these for the double bellow setup..


----------

